# YFT, grouper, AJs, kings, and a fish story



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

*BFT, grouper, AJs, kings, and a fish story*

Went out with Alex and got a few fish today. The most interesting part of the day was... I have to pause to start it with, What had happened was... while free lining a mackerel I stuck it in the down rigger holder with free spool drag and a bit later someone started eating it. The line must have wrapped around the tip because in 1/2 a second, the rod bent over and snapped the holder off the cannon down rigger like a lil toothpick. I said "oh poo" as I watched one of my Stella 20Ks on a Terez tuna popper rod get pulled down at a high rate of speed into 200ft of water. 10 minutes later there is a fish on another rod and as it is being pulled in there is some braid wrapped around the line. Could it be... Yes it was. It was nice to see $1,500 get pulled back into the boat, but kinda sad because now I have no reason to get a new reel.

Besides that, just a normal fishing day on the edge. One little tuna (bottom fishin with a hard tail), a few keeper AJs, a couple grouper-including one quarter of a decent one courtesy of some shark that decided he wanted a grouper sammich more than we did, kings, plenty of sharks bigish and small, and a few baby almacos from under various floating grass beds. Trolled around the nipple a bit with no joy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lucky son of a gun!

Ummm....your title says "YFT" not BFT. Thats a HOSS of a BFT as well!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

You must have read it wrong. 

Crap, I can't pull that off cuz it won't change the main title when I edit...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ha! No excuses now


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you got your rod and reel back?!?! WOW


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd definitely be buying a lottery ticket after getting a 2nd chance with a lost a stella. Baitrunners are pretty inexpensive btw  .


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

What? That wasn't luck that was skill:thumbup:

But seriously sounded like a great day and getting that rod back was the icing on the cake!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Neptune musta already had one of those rod and reel combos to send it back to you!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Lucky son of a gun!
> 
> Ummm....your title says "YFT" not BFT. Thats a HOSS of a BFT as well!


After reading the title and then this "Besides that, just a normal fishing day on the edge." I was a bit confused. Normal fishing day and no mention of the yellowfin? That was a big blackfin though...Nice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that's a mess of fish!!! Great size BFT too!!!! We've been there and done that w/ the grouper, still got grouper throat though!!! ahhahaha Congrats on a great day and getting your rig back!!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Foulhook said:


> Neptune musta already had one of those rod and reel combos to send it back to you!


That or he preferred a Daiwa Dogfight


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

The stars were aligned in more than one way!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

No doubt a stud blackfin and nice to get the reel back.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice man....can't believe you got that stella back that is awesome!


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe a small bigeye...Heard one was caught last Thursday in 300 ft bottom bouncing


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome report and story


----------

